# Suitability of Cal 2-46 for Circumnavigation



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Am considering purchasing Cal 2-46.
Purpose: extended cruising, eventual circumnavigation.

Would appreciate opinions/feedback.

Thanks.

w


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Know freinds that sailed with a couple that circumnavigated over 10 years with a Cal 2-46.


----------



## mattfarrell (Oct 23, 2000)

You should join the cal club here on sailnet. Seasoned Cal owners who can tell you anything you would like to know. FYI - Bill Lapworth (designer of Cal''s) retired on a 2-46


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am a yacht Broker who has sold over 15 Cal 246 in the last ten years. Eight have gone world cruising and would not trade their boats for any other cruising boat. Of course I have an interest in selling you a boat and would be happy to answer any other questions. [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I looked over a Cal 46 and liked it. 

Lapworth is one of the great NA''s.


----------



## edwmama (Jun 15, 2008)

*correction on bill lapworths retirement boat*



mattfarrell said:


> You should join the cal club here on sailnet. Seasoned Cal owners who can tell you anything you would like to know. FYI - Bill Lapworth (designer of Cal''s) retired on a 2-46


bill retired on a cal cruising 46 which he sitll owns to date

edwmama


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

As a former Catalina owner... and one of our mods here is both a tech editor and another actually owns one.. the 46 is the highlight of the brand. Google the Catalina Owners Group, and you can hear the testaments as there is a huge difference between their say 27's and their 40+ 

Solid, will do anything you ask of them, and in most cases can go anywhere any of the bigger brands advert themselves. Naturally all up to the used condition and the upgraded conditioned ability, but all in all - a very fair and respectable "you can get there" cruiser.

Good luck..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you aware that you're responding to posts seven or more years old??? Please check the dates on posts before responding to them. 


edwmama said:


> bill retired on a cal cruising 46 which he sitll owns to date
> 
> edwmama


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

And the OP and topic was about Cal's
Catalinas are an entierly different animal Jody.



> As a former Catalina owner... and one of our mods here is both a tech editor and another actually owns one





> Google the Catalina Owners Group,


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

"As a former Catalina owner, but still inebriated....."


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

edwmama said:


> bill retired on a cal cruising 46 which he sitll owns to date
> 
> edwmama


Except he's dead.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

mwrohde said:


> Except he's dead.


Is he still on the boat?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Buried him at sea, in his beloved boat!.........

Well, not really sure about that, but it does have a nice ring to it! foreve sailing the boat while in davy jones locker!

Oh well, things that get posted on old threads!

From the phun posts, to the chew them out for bringing a dead post alive such that the moderator wanna be has to do his job. 

back to your regular scheduled conflict!

Oh yeah, ignoring this thread, looking for my AM caffeine boost.

marty


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

But....... he was still alive when this was first posted.


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> But....... he was still alive when this was first posted.


He wasn't alive when it was posted that he still owns it.


----------



## JimHawkins (Aug 25, 2006)

mwrohde said:


> He wasn't alive when it was posted that he still owns it.


Are you sure? Complicated probate cases sometimes take years to resolve.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

See what happens when Jody gets to drinkin'?


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

JimHawkins said:


> Are you sure? Complicated probate cases sometimes take years to resolve.


Even so, the deceased is still dead, even while the probate is resolved. Right? I mean, mostly dead, anyway.


----------

